#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  [QUESTION] List of things to follow when buying used devices

## harshanas

Hey Hub.lk members, 

What are the things we need to follow when buying used stuff from classified sites? For an example, if I want to buy a used smartphone, what are the things I need to follow?

TIA

----------

